# Husband left with just a backpack



## Dayron (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi People, I am new to the forum. I am a male person married to a guy as well. We have been married for almost 3 years now. As many marriages, we had problems, etc, etc. We went to therapy for almost 7 months, I always stayed, knowing it was "toxic". But I stay to fight for the marriage, to make it work! A relationship should always be too trying to fix the problems. Exactly 1 month ago. When I got home from work I received a text message saying that he left and did not wanted another try. 

I didn't say anything, beg, ask for answers, etc. 

2 weeks later, we got inside the house (room) to collect more stuff while I was at work. This saturday he came with his fam to take the rest of this stuff. I re organized the room for me, not touching his stuff, because I knew he was gonna grabbed them soon. I am broken hearted. He rarely texts me for random stuff, but I ignore most of the time because I feel like he just wants to know that "I AM" here not matter what. 

Says he is going through a hard time too - he left with his mom and siblings. But, I also know already that he has been FLIRTING 100% like nothing with guys, saying that he is separated and already obviously calling me "EX" the reason I know that it's because he left instagram open on our IPAD that he collected already. Anyways, It might be natural that sometimes I feel all ok, moving forward, but all the demons are back out of the blue, like from day 0! I truly love my husband, but love it's not always enough. I am more confused, anxious, etc.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

The only thing you can do is work on YOU -- Exercise, eat right, get enough sleep, work on hobbies that YOU always wanted to do.
You admitted the relationship was toxic, so look at yourself and realize it IS time for you to move on. Improve yourself (therapy if you need it), work on thinking about WHY your relationship was toxic, why you put up with it (a bit co-dependent maybe?), and what you can do better in your NEXT relationship.

VERY sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

You said you knew it was toxic, so in the long run he did you a favor even though it probably doesn't feel like it right now. 

At this point I'd suggest a clean break. Block his number then delete it. Block him on all social. Go to therapy for yourself and put yourself first.

Best of luck.


----------



## GordonCornish546kW (Aug 10, 2020)

If he's acting like this, then you should get over it and stop treating him. Yes, the first time will be challenging, and you will want to write to him again, but you have to endure. After all, toxic relationships do not last long, sooner or later, they break up, and constant quarrels and problems begin. Believe me, I know, I was married for a few years, everything was fine at first, but then we started having conflicts, and every day. It even turned out that my wife cheated on me. I reacted calmly and found my old friend, who works as a lawyer and helped me draw up all the documents for divorce. And it's good that everything went smoothly. 

*__*






Divorce & Family Law Attorneys Marietta GA | Marietta Divorce Lawyers


Discover the Stearns-Montgomery & Proctor location in Marietta, located off of the Marietta Square. Call 678-971-3413 for a consult.




stearns-law.com


----------

